# Sacrifice - Part 8 (Final)



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

This was meant to be a very short story, but it somehow managed to evolve in this rather lengthy tale. But fear not dear readers, we have finally reached the end of the story.

Sacrifice - Part 8

Lexington was in his quarters, preparing his equipment and provisions for an extended tour. The mutated Navigator had followed him into his room uninvited.

‘Verity?! But a massive warp storm is about to engulf the area! I’m not going there!’ pleaded the deformed pilot.

Lexington responded to the rude visitor by turning quickly on his heels, looking the Navigator squarely in the face and letting his armoured hand come to rest on the grip of his Bolt pistol.

‘It’s not a request. Prepare the ship’

When the Messenger entered the Warp a few hours later, Lexington did not sleep or avert his eyes from the view screen and instead of hiding in fear or forcing himself to sleep, he actively seemed to be studying the Immaterium, as if looking for answers to cryptically ancient questions.

The shuttle dropped from the Warp and approached the serene planet of Verity. Off in the vast distance, the familiar swirling red eye of a Warp Storm could be plainly seen against the black backdrop of space. Lexington ordered Erest to land on the planet’s surface and was instructed to wait for his return.

‘I am surprised to see you have returned Lexington’ the ethereal figure of Saint Augustine taunted the mighty Space Marine.

‘And I am surprised that the Inquisition hasn’t eradicated this planet from the face of the galaxy’ retorted Lexington, surveying the damage his weaponry had done to the mausoleum on his previous visit.

‘Have you come to do battle with me again?’ inquired the shimmering Battle Sister.

‘No…Tell me what I must do to halt the Warp Storm’ the Sergeant asked humbly.

‘It may be too late Marine, my powers grow weak’ Saint Augustine responded softly.

‘Tell me what I must do!’ demanded Lexington, conviction and impatience shrouding his tone.

‘I will need a substantial tribute to regain my strength. Only an extreme commitment of faith will please the Immaterium, you will need to willingly sacrifice your life in my name’ Saint Augustine replied in a cold matter of fact manner. The time for ill placed reverence and overtly pious displays had long since passed.

‘Then I will do it’ Lexington replied without a hint or fear or doubt in voice.

‘You would so readily give your life to me? Then truly, you believe in my divinity’ Saint Augustine announced.

‘I care not whether you are an angel or devil, daemon or saint. I do believe that you have the power within you to halt this Warp Storm and save the forge worlds vital to my cause. It is every Space Marine’s ambition to give his life for the glory of the Imperium and the love of the Emperor and by sacrificing myself to you, I will do just that’ Lexington’s words were terse and precise.

One week later, Sergeant Kris Lexington of the Crimson Fists found himself kneeling at a non-descript shrine in a tiny wooded glade on an unremarkable shrine world at the edge of the galaxy.

Behind him, he could hear the footsteps of ten heavily armoured Space Marines.

‘Step away from the altar!’ came the cry from behind him.

Lexington smiled to himself and whispered under his breath ‘This sacrifice is for you Blessed Sister’

The End


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i had an inkling it was going to end this way but ,kudos Unknown Soldier for managing to weave the story so well ,excellent :read: ..good job :wink:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh..what can I say? Another damned good story bud. Enjoyable from beginning to end, says I lol! If you keep going at this pace, your next story will have sixteen parts heh heh heh. Still, I'd read it. Keep up the great work mate!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hehehe... This is the first time that I did not manage to predict the ending... Normally... I can predict the conclusion of a story because I have read so many fanfictions that had distinct patterns that gave away the ending... Cheers mate... Your works are beyond excellent...


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

High praise indeed, thank you so much for reading through the story and leaving such great comments.

I'm going to lay off the story writing for at least a couple of days so I can read other people's work, I'm hogging the forum too much.

Again, thank you for the kind words and I'm glad you enjoyed the story.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Pfft! PFTT! says I! Hog all you want! It's good reading heh heh heh. Ugg..I guess this means you're going to keep us in suspense until we write our own stuff eh? lol. Good plan...I wish I'd thought of it. Come to think of it, I do have twenty four pages of story for my necromancer from the Land of Nagash RP. I really should start fiddling with it to fill it out to make a proper story. Or the Heresy one.. Hrmm..decisions, decisions. Though, I think fantasy needs a bit more love so I'll work on that one LOL. I'll save the Heresy one for when I'm finished with it :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Brilliant stuff. That is a wicked story. I hope you do another soon!


----------

